# Trying to bring sex back in to are marriage



## Denali (Apr 20, 2013)

My wife and I haven't had a sexual relationship in over 4 years and we haven't had intercourse in over 10 years. I was diagnose with Crohns disease about 9 years ago but was having the problems the disease causes a few years before that it played a hinder on the sex life for a while and then last year I had to have a ostomy bag put on so my colon could heal. The Doctor said it could be a year or two before it is reverse. The good thing about the who thing I lost about 50 pounds and look like I did when we got together 21 years ago. About year ago my wife started having problem with here blood presser and was told to loos weight. We have spent the winter loosing weight she went from a size 12 to a 5 and looks so sexy I can't keep my eyes off her. I am just trying to bring the intimacy in are relationship I have asked her if the ostomy bothers her and she has said no but I think it does. I think she had lost the intimacy when her and I started getting a little rounder. Looking back at are pictures from just last year boy we were fat. We booth just don't know how to get it back on I started to treat her like a lady again, something I haven't done in a very long time. I just want here to know I can give her the great sex we wants had....


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Rent and watch the movie "Great Hope Springs" with Tommy Lee Jones and Meryl Streep.

It might be tough given your position, but will be well worth it...


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

This may sound bad but rent many adult movies and take some female and male viagra. Then see how your night progresses....

Buy her a vib and give her oral at the same time.


----------



## Denali (Apr 20, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> This may sound bad but rent many adult movies and take some female and male viagra. Then see how your night progresses....
> 
> Buy her a vib and give her oral at the same time.


She has a very big collection of toys, alot of e-glasses dido's that she loves but she can't get her self in the mode to use those any more ether .


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

My advice is to make it fun. Start dating again, flirting and making out. 

There are a lot of fun games that you can play, here is a site with a lot of fun and inexpensive ones: Games - A Place For Passion 

Reading erotic stories to each other can be fun.

There are a lot of books with tips and techniques in them. Lou Paget is a good choice as well as many others. These can be a good way to spark some interest and try new things together.

Sensual massage would be a great way to get things warmed up as well. It is likely that after the health issues and time away from this kind of stimulation, you may find that things have changed some. It can be a lot of fun exploring each other and re-learning what pleasures you. I love these natural massage oils: Original Hemp Seed Body And Massage Oil- 8 oz. - EB-MAS001 - A Place For Passion They come in a bunch of scents from unscented to guavalava, which is one of my favorites.

Good luck and have fun exploring your sensual side once again!


----------



## Denali (Apr 20, 2013)

lovemylife said:


> My advice is to make it fun. Start dating again, flirting and making out.
> 
> There are a lot of fun games that you can play, here is a site with a lot of fun and inexpensive ones: Games - A Place For Passion
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to let me know what I can try....Sounds like we need to just have fun again and let the love lead back to sex....


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Denali said:


> Thank you for taking the time to let me know what I can try....Sounds like we need to just have fun again and let the love lead back to sex....


Precisely! You might also check out this blog. A Place for Passion There is a bunch of posts that may be helpful.


----------

